# Wilier Toni Bevilacqua



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

My new SS has arrived. Got it from Mikes Bikes. I hate the handle bars but other than that I love it. I think I'm going to go with bull horns. Changed the tires to Michelin Pro's. Also installed Brooks Swift.
Sorry about the red reflector from the car.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Very, very nice! Whenever I see those style of handlebars in photos, the riders usually have the drop portion angled the opposite way - the very end of the bars being the lowest point. Maybe something to try before changing them out...?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

bonefamily said:


> Very, very nice! Whenever I see those style of handlebars in photos, the riders usually have the drop portion angled the opposite way - the very end of the bars being the lowest point. Maybe something to try before changing them out...?


Thanks, I'll adjust that before my 70 milier today. Its the rounded top that I dont like. Nowhere on the tops to get comfortable.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

those bars look brutal...


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> those bars look brutal...


I leveled the bars and took off for my ride. We rode Woodward ave to downtown Detroit. I ended with 65 miles. The drops were the most comfortable. The tops were brutal. 

The gearing is 44 x 16, I was pretty good up to 26 mph. One mild down hill section I burned up my legs at 34 mph. Good fun ride till someone crashed at 24 on the way home.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice bike. I don't know why, but I _love_ that style of rear drop-out. The angles, windows, and little fluting by the exit are just too cool. But the bars look horrid from an ergonomics standpoint. 

As for riding around Detroit, you're a braver rider than I. The neighbors and neighborhoods can be great, but I'd be terrified of being swallowed whole by the potholes. I'll stick with riding around Ypsi and Ann Arbor. Though, by the looks of it, the ride down to Original Gravity in Milan could be nice too.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Nice bike. I don't know why, but I _love_ that style of rear drop-out. The angles, windows, and little fluting by the exit are just too cool. But the bars look horrid from an ergonomics standpoint.
> 
> As for riding around Detroit, you're a braver rider than I. The neighbors and neighborhoods can be great, but I'd be terrified of being swallowed whole by the potholes. I'll stick with riding around Ypsi and Ann Arbor. Though, by the looks of it, the ride down to Original Gravity in Milan could be nice too.


The rear drop out is really nice and it has the little adjuster screws for setting the wheel. I almost bought the Pinarello Catena because I liked the chrome lugs but when I saw the Wilier it was love at first sight.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

very nice bike jtompilot...

if you decide to go through on your threat to change over to bullhorns, i have a spare set of barely used 26.0 origin8 horns that i will swap you for those bars you have that you don't like. i am guessing that with your quill stem they are the right clamp size for you. i have been wanting to try very shallow drops like you have but did not want to sink any money into a set for fear of them not being comfortable. pm me if you are interested...


----------



## PeteV (May 12, 2012)

Gorgeous bike!


----------



## y2kcorvette (Aug 15, 2010)

I have also been considering a Pinarello Cantena, but now I have something to think about. Great looking bike!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

I bought mine a few months ago. Different bars and threadless steerer. Dont understand why as Wilier catalogue state quill stem. The only thing I would change are the tyres. No brand name but they feel a bit sluggish. Should have aked lbs to do it when I bought it. Mine also came with a 48x18. Heavier than my previous SS, a Langster but there is something standout about the Wilier. Love the colur. I originally went to et a black one but none available but fell head over heels in love wth the blue.


----------



## arevuar (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jnlsn (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi there!

Are you still on your Wilier? What´s your thoughts about it besides the bar? Pros+ Cons? Im thinking of buying it. Love the design. Probably gonna change the bar to something more practical.

Would appreciate your general thoughts.

Anyone else who is riding the Wilier TB?


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

*Wilier Toni Beviaqua*



jnlsn said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Are you still on your Wilier? What´s your thoughts about it besides the bar? Pros+ Cons? Im thinking of buying it. Love the design. Probably gonna change the bar to something more practical.
> 
> ...


Still riding it and hope to use it through the winter unless there is salt on the roads as I would say the paintwork is a bit suspect. A few nudges and it has scraped very easily. It looks fantastic and everyone passes remarks about it but for the long term I am just not sure. Will keep you updated.


----------



## michaelgasser17 (Apr 13, 2011)

What is the handlebar width. I just ordered the bike but I'm looking at ordering different handlebars. I'm assuming it is 26.0 mm. I don't know though. Thanks


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Original bar is quite narrow, like 38. The stem size is 26.0


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

michaelgasser17 said:


> ...I'm looking at ordering different handlebars...


if you do go through with your plan to change the handlebar...i would be interested in your take-off - feel free to pm me.

or if there is anyone else here that swapped-out their oem Wilier Toni Beviaqua bar & would like to get rid of it...plz let me know.


----------

